# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Ledina Çelo

## Shijaksi-London

3 maj, stacioni i radhës në turin e promovimit për EBU 

Ledina Çelo, një koncert në Londrën e dashurisë 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nga Londra 
Muhamed Veliu


ANGLI

Një kthim në Londër. Vite më parë e deshi shumë kryeqytetin britanik. Ledina Çelo nuk po bën gjë tjetër, veçse ngulmon të promovohet gjithmonë e më shumë në prag të festivalit evropian. Më 3 maj do të jetë mes shqiptarëve të Londrës në një koncert madhështor. Fituesja e fundit e festivalit të këngës së lehtë në RTSH, e ka pritur me shumë dëshirë ftesën e gazetës "Albania", e cila ka iniciuar dhe marrë përsipër organizimin e koncertit, jo vetëm për të zgjeruar hapësirën gjeografike të turit të saj shumë të suksesshëm në Europë, por edhe për vetë faktin se kryeqyteti britanik ka qenë vendbanimi i këngëtares për disa vjet me radhë. Çelo ka disa muaj që ka nisur një tur koncertesh në shtetet ku jetojnë dhe punojnë emigrantë shqiptarë. Mësohet se këngëtarja që do të përfaqësojë Shqipërinë në Eurovizion, është pritur shumë mirë në Greqi, Itali, Gjermani, Zvicër e Amerikë, për vetë faktin se kënga energjike "Nesër shkoj" dhe koreografia e përzgjedhur janë një shans më shumë për të treguar vlerat e kombit tonë në evenimentin më të rëndësishëm europian të këngës.

Organizimi

"Duke qenë se Ledina Çelo ka bërë një turne në disa vende të Evropës me mërgimtarët shqiptarë atje, vendosëm që ta ftojmë edhe në Londër", shprehet në një intervistë me "Gazetën Shqiptare" Petrit Kuçana, kryeredaktori i gazetës "Albania" në Londër. Duke vazhduar më tej, Kuçana thotë se: "Është menduar të bëhët një spektakël i vërtetë, ku, përveç interpretimeve të Ledinës, do të interpretojnë edhe grupe të tjera shqiptare". Kryeredaktori i "Albanias" shpreson që ky spektakël do të ndikojë drejtpërsëdrejti te mërgimtarët e Anglisë, për të qenë të lidhur më tepër me mëmëdheun, dhe në njëfarë mënyre të jenë pjesë e Eurovizionit me votat e tyre.

Prezantimi

Ervis Maja, djali i shkathët dhe plot energji, ish-drejtuesi i emisionit "Profil R" në Alsat, është ai të cilit i është besuar prezantimi i koncertit. Maja, i cili braktisi "Profil R" dhe planet për të drejtuar një emision tjetër po aq të suksesshëm sa ai, ka tetë muaj që jeton në Londër, ku po studion në një kolegj anglez. Ai thotë se mezi e pret drejtimin e koncertit, pasi për të do të jetë eksperienca e tij e parë në rolin e prezantatuesit. I pyetur në lidhje me koncertin e Ledina Çelos, Maja u shpreh për Gazetën Shqiptare se "fakti që për mua është hera e parë që gjendem në rolin e një prezantuesi koncerti, më vë përpara një përgjegjësie të madhe". Por koncerti i 3 majit për Majën do të jetë një provë e vërtetë plot emocione, pasi, siç thotë vetë ai, "emocionet do të jenë dyfish më të mëdha, pasi do të kem rastin të prezantoj në skenë këngën me të cilën Ledina do të na përfaqësojë në Eurovizion". Maja shpreson se shqiptarët e Londrës do ta duartrokasin fuqishëm këngëtaren që i pëlqejnë ritmet latime, por edhe të angazhohen në votimin e këngës së saj në koncertin e Eurovizionit në Ukrainë.


Çelo: Publiku më emocionon

"Për Londrën kam gjithmonë nostalgji"
Nuk është aspak e tepërt të thuash që Ledina Çelo ka kaluar vitet më të mrekullueshme të jetës së saj në Londër. Gjatë qëndrimit në qytetin gri dhe plot shi, ajo provoi me sukses botën e madhe të modelimit, duke u angazhuar shpeshherë nga një agjenci e njohur publicitare për veshjet e brendshme të grave. Në një prononcim të sajin në koncertin e fundit në Londër në vitin 2003, ajo do të deklaronte: "Për Londrën vërtet që kam një nostalgji të veçantë. Sa prek aeroportin e Heathrowt, mezi pres të hyj në qytetin e madh me të veçantat e tij. Po ashtu, kur dal në skenë për publikun shqiptar në Londër, kam emocion dhe më krijon një përgjegjësi, çka më bën që unë të interpretoj me pasion këngën shqiptare".


Fituesja e Festivalit pohon lidhjen me një djalë

Këngëtarja: Me të dashurin duhemi si ditën e parë të lidhjes sonë
Ai ishte në një cep të një dhome plot njerëz, ndërsa këngëtarja bukuroshe me flokë të gjatë, së bashku me një miken e saj, po shijonte kënaqësinë e atmosferës së mrekullueshme të një feste. Duket se për Ledinën apo djalin simpatik, vështrimi i njëri-tjetrit me ëmbëlsi ka provokuar një dashuri me shikim të parë. Nuk dihet ende se kush e ka bërë i pari hapin e prezantimit. Këngëtarja nuk ka dashur asnjëherë të flasë për të dashurin e saj, i cili mendohet të jetë nga Tirana dhe ka disa vite që jeton në Londër, por në një prononcim të sajin të nxjerrë me shumë siklet nga goja, në kohën kur ajo u transferua nga Londra për të jetuar në Paris, do të pranonte ekzistencën e kësaj lidhjeje midis tyre, nga e cila ishte shumë e kënaqur. Ajo do të deklaronte me shumë dashamirësi duke buzëqeshur: "Kontaktet janë. Ne vijmë e shkojmë te njëri-tjetri dhe kjo bën që mos të ndihet ndonjë mungesë e madhe mes nesh. Kjo dashuri zgjat prej katër vjetësh. Më duket sikur është po e njëjta dashuri si në ditën e parë". Nuk dihet nëse kjo lidhje midis tyre ende është gjallë dhe i bën ata të dy të vazhdojnë të ndihen të lumtur. E nëse romanca është gjallë, pa dyshim përfundimi i koncertit në Londër do të jetë një arsye më shumë që të dy ata të qëndrojnë në krahët e njëri-tjetrit për një darkë romantike mes qirinjve të ndezur në ndonjë lokal buzë lumit Tamis.

----------


## Qerim

Shume mire qe eshte punetore dhe mundohet te kenaqe edhe publikun e Londres.

Kenga e saj me shume ngjan me nje fragment  prej opera, sepse edhe Ledina ka mbaruar per kanto.

Prandaj edhe video-ja e kenges "neser shkoj" eshte e mrekullueshme , sepse tregon nje ngjarje, si ne opera.

Mbetet per tu pare nese EUROVISIONI do te pranoje nje lloj te tille interpretimi.

Nese vjet konkuruam me thjeshtesine dhe zerin e cilter te Anjezes, kete vit do konkurojme me kompleksitetin dhe zerin e zhdervjelle te Ledines.

----------


## BvizioN

> Mbetet per tu pare nese EUROVISIONI do te pranoje nje lloj te tille interpretimi.
> .



Eshte e pranuar qe ne Mars dhe eshte radhitur ne vendin e 8'te per prezantim naten e 21 Maj.
Ajo qe mbetet per te pare eshte qfare prezantimi do i beje Ledina dhe qfare votash do marrim.
Shpresoj te mos dalim nga 10'shja edhe kete vit.

ZiM

----------


## Qerim

> Eshte e pranuar qe ne Mars dhe eshte radhitur ne vendin e 8'te per prezantim naten e 21 Maj.
> Ajo qe mbetet per te pare eshte qfare prezantimi do i beje Ledina dhe qfare votash do marrim.
> Shpresoj te mos dalim nga 10'shja edhe kete vit.
> 
> ZiM


"pranojne" doja te thoja se si do t`a kuptojne dhe votojne.  :sarkastik:  

Sa per videon mendoj se eshte videoja me mire ne kete festival, dhe duhet ti jepet cmimi i pare.

----------


## Sa Kot

E ka lene Londren per tu kthyer serish ne Tirane. Dhe jo vetem per te shuar zerat qe u thane dy vjet me pare pas disfates ne Eurovizion, por edhe per te sjelle nje Ledine ndryshe. E pse jo, edhe per te qendruar pergjithmone ketu

Kur shkeli per here te pare token e Kievit, me pak se dy vite te shkuara, e parandjeu fort mire se shume gjera do te shkonin ters ne ate vend te larget nga Tirana e saj. I mjaftoi nje hulumtim i vogel rreth e rrotull atij grumbulli te madh njerezish qe vinin nga vende te tjera te Evropes, per te kuptuar se grupi me te cilin Shqiperia do te perfaqesohej ne Eurovizion ishte shume i dobet krahasuar me ate kompeticion aq te madh. Aq i dobet, sa ajo u ndje krejt e vetme perballe asaj sfide qe ne te vertete nuk ishte vetem saja. Por qe megjithate duhej ta perballonte. Qofte edhe vetem. Sepse nje natyre rebele dhe shperthyese si ajo e Ledina Celos nuk mund te terhiqej kollaj. Ndaj vendosi ti merrte vete freret ne dore. Te bente ato pune qe i takonin stafit qe teorikisht duhej ta shoqeronte. Te kujdesej per lukun, per veshjen, madje edhe per perkthimin neper konferencat per shtyp ku prezantohej Shqiperia. Kuroi deri ne detaje te gjithe elementet e performances me te cilen u realizua kenga Neser shkoj dhe priti fundin. Qe ashtu sic e parashikoi ne fillim, pati te njejtin fat sic kishte edhe pikenisja e atij perfaqesimi te Shqiperise ne Kiev: Zhgenjyes. Pas te cilit nuk mund te ndjente asgje me shume se lodhje, pertej bindjes se te pakten kishte bere gjithcka kishte ne dore. Edhe pse, sic ndodhte ngahera, komentet e pos-Eurovizionit 2005 nuk e lane te qete per shume kohe. Zerat pro dhe kunder, perballe euforise me te cilen Shqiperia paralajmeroi prezantimin e saj ne garen e madhe, e ndoqen gjate edhe shume muaj pas Festivalit Evropian. Prandaj Ledina vendosi te bente nje tjeter prove. Ta kerkonte larg vendin e prehjes. Ti vihej pas qetesise, per ta gjetur atje ku e kishte arritur gjithmone: Ne Londer. Sepse, ne fund te fundit ato cfare thuheshin me pas nuk kishin me rendesi. Ajo, edhe pse e vetme, besonte se e kishte perfaqesuar me se miri vendin e vet. Kishte shijuar nje eksperience te re dhe tani ishte koha e duhur per tiu perkushtuar vetes. Te pakten deri kur te ndihej e gatshme per tu kthyer serish ne Tirane. Aspak e sfiduar. Thjesht nje Ledine ndryshe, e mbi te gjitha me e pjekur. Nje vajze surprizash. Ashtu sic kishte qene gjithnje. 

Dhe duket se koha ka ardhur. Jo vetem per tu rishfaqur ne kryeqytet, por edhe per te folur me ne fund, per ate qe ndodhi ato dite ne kryeqytetin ukrainas, per vendimin qe e drejtoi serish drejt Britanise se Madhe dhe per kohen qe ka nder mend ti perkushtoje vendit te saj tani e tutje. 

Keto dite eshte pare me shpesh se zakonisht rrugeve te Tiranes. Ka ndenjur me gjate se heret e tjera ne baret e qeta te qytetit te saj apo ne ndonje prej klubeve te nates, mbremjeve te vona te fundjaves. Ka takuar me rradhe miqte e vjeter dhe koleget, ndersa bagazhet qe keto dy vitet e fundit i ka pasur gjithmone pas vetes, i ka hedhur tutje. Edhe pse dy vjet me pas, keto muaj te gjate larg skenave, te pakten atyre shqiptare, duket se nuk e kane ndryshuar shume vajzen e festivaleve. Keto kohe nuk i kane rrembyer asgje nga hiret dhe format elegante te trupit. Ka mbetur po ajo Ledine joshese dhe plot jete, qe gjithmone di te thote dicka te re. Qofte edhe duke filluar qe nga momenti kur vendosi te largohej. U ndjeva e lodhur nga ajo eksperience qe perjetova ne Kiev dhe kisha nevoje per qetesi, e fillon rrefimin pas kesaj mungese Ledina. Me Shqiperine gjerat rridhnin ndryshe nga grupet e tjera. Nuk kisha nje staf qe te me mbeshteste ose te me ndihmonte per nje prezantim te mire. Ndaj dhe u detyrova te bej gjithcka vete. Megjithate besoj se ia dola mbane. Pertej sforcimit, prezantimi i Shqiperise ne nje eveniment te tille te madh ishte dicka shume e bukur. Besoj se, edhe pse isha vetem, ia arrita ti beja gjerat sic duhej. Cka ne fakt e tregoi interesimi jo i vogel i shtypit te huaj per vajzen nga Shqiperia, jo vetem gjate diteve te Eurovizionit, por edhe me pas. Shumekush e mban mend se etja per te mesuar gjithcka per kengetaren e bukur qe ngjiti shkallet e skenes se Festivalit Evropian me vellon e nuses, i kaloi parashikimet. Per te arritur deri ne Londer, ku Ledina gjeti relaksin e kerkuar. Te paret ishin miqte e mi ata qe me dhane zemer pas prezantimit ne Kiev, vazhdon Ledina. Me pas bindja ime u perforcua, kur degjova vete komentet e pos-festivalit ne Londer, ku perfomanca e Shqiperise u vleresua vertet shume mire. Sigurisht qe kjo me beri te ndihesha e kenaqur me cka kisha arritur. Sepse ne fund te fundit, edhe kjo ishte nje fitore jo e vogel. Dhe jo vetem per Shqiperine. Ne ato dite te gjata konferencash dhe prezantimesh, fati i keq nuk ishte i vetmi qe rendi pas Ledina Celos. Perkundrazi. Vajza nga Shqiperia vertete nuk arriti nje vend fitimtar ne garen e kenges, por te pakten ia doli te binte mire ne sy. Me shume se sa vete Ledina mund ta merrte me mend. Vokali i fuqishem brenda atij trupi te gjate dhe elegant prej modeleje, pervec gazetareve, nuk i kaloi pa rene ne sy edhe Netty Battam-it, nje pedagoge muzike me emer ne metropolin e zhurmshem anglez, e cila nuk e la ti shpetonte nje rast i tille nga dora. Kerkoi te njihej me Ledinen shqiptare, sepse intuita i thoshte se kishte te bente me nje talent, e pse jo te lidhte edhe nje ure bashkepunimi me te. Nje rast prej te cilit edhe vete Ledina nuk mund te mos perfitonte. Ae me teper qe ne ato kohe, me shume se asnjehere tjeter e mendonte seriozisht rikthimin ne Angli. Gjate atyre diteve te qendrimit tim ne Kiev u njoha me Netty-n, nje mesuese e njohur muzike ne Londer qe cuditerisht mu drejtua me te njejtat fjale qe dikur i kisha degjuar nga mesuesja ime e kantos, Nina Mula: Ti ke ze klasik, tregon Ledina. Kjo mjaftoi qe pasi shkova atje te ndiqja nje kurs te plote te muzikes klasike me Netty-n, i cili padyshim eshte shume i rendesishem per karrieren time ne muzike. Dhe hapi i pare u be vetem pak kohe me pas. Se bashku me mesuesen e saj te njohur, Ledina po punon per nje album qe do te dale ne Londer. Qe kesaj here i drejtohet publikut anglez dhe permban gjashte kenge te muzikes klasike. Ashtu si vokali i saj. Nje fat i mbare qe megjithate nuk arriti ta ndante dot perfundimisht Ledinen nga Tirana. Sepse karrieren e saj, kengetarja e diplomuar gjashte vite me pare ne Akademine e Arteve, vazhdon ta shohe te lidhur fort me vendin e saj. Vertet shkova ne Londer per tu clodhur, per te rigjetur qetesine time, por gjithnje kam ndenjur me mendimin se do te kthehesha. Sapo te ndihesha gati se ishte koha e pershtatshme per te sjelle dicka te re. 

Dhe tani duket se eshte momenti i duhur. Ditet qe i duheshin per tu cmallur me Tiranen, Ledina i ka kaluar. E kaperceu periudhen kur iu desh te riambientohej me jeten e kryeqytetit dhe tani eshte zhytur koke e kembe ne punen e re. Me nje projekt qe ne fillim e nisi ne studion e Top-Records dhe qe me pas e zhvendosi ne Shkup. Pasi edhe rikthimi nuk mund te ishte ndryshe, pervecse me nje album, te cilin Ledina do ta promovoje kete muaj. Por, pasi te kete kaluar edhe konkurimin e pare pas atij te Kievit. Kete here jo ne festivalin e fundivitit ne Radio-Televizion, por tek Kenga Magjike. Nje gare, tek e cila Ledina eshte kthyer me e sigurte se asnjehere tjeter. Kengen e pare pas rikthimit tim ne Tirane, e kam realizuar me Alban Malajn ne Top-Records. Ndersa prezantimi i pare u be keto dite ne festivalin Kenga Magjike me nje kenge te orkestruar nga Kaliopi dhe Darko Dimitrov dhe me tekst te Timo Fllokos, qe deri me tani eshte pelqyer, tregon ajo me entuziazem. Ndersa kenget e tjera te albumit jane realizuar te gjitha ne Shkup serish me Darko Dimitrov, nje kantautor i talentuar me te cilin lidha nje bashkepunim shume te mire. Me pelqen te jem vetvetja ne ato cfare bej. Gjithnje kam preferuar qe kenget ti pershtaten natyres time, dhe kete e arrita me kete artist nga Maqedonia. Nderkaq te tjera kompozime presin ne radhe per tu prezantuar. Surprizen e pare Ledina e ka lene per kete mesnentor, pas nates finale te Kenges Magjike, kur do te prezantoje klipin e pare te kenges konkurente Te ndjej te huaj. Ndersa te tjerat i ka permbledhur ne albumin e ri, tek i cili ashtu si gjithmone i ka qendruar besnike rrymave te preferuara, baladave, ritmit dance-house dhe pop-rock. Sepse aty ndihet me mire. Por edhe e bindur se keshtu do tia arrije qellimit qe i ka vene vetes: Te rishfaqet nje Ledine me imazh te ri, ne forme dhe plot jete. Pasi ne fund te fundit, ky ishte edhe qellimi qe e riktheu ne Tirane. Projekti qe e shtyu te merrte nje vendim qe nuk ishte fort i lehte per te, pas te cilit iu desh te hiqte dore nga Londra, ku gjente gjithmone strehen e qete dhe miqte e shumte. Por qe megjithate ia vlente ta merrte. 

Dhe vertetimin e pare e mori fundjaven e shkuar, kur Ledina u shfaq pas shume kohesh para publikut kosovar. Dhe jo ne nje festival a koncert te zakonshem si ato te viteve te fundit ne diaspore, por ne nje pasarele mode, me te cilen biondja shtagjate ka nje lidhje te hershme. Rikthimin tek e cila, gjithsesi nuk e mendon. Por nje performance me nje kenge te re ne nje sfilate si ajo e Joni Pecit ne Prishtine, sigurisht qe po. Me kishte marre malli per publikun kosovar, tregon Ledina, dhe u ndjeva vertet mire pas asaj pritje qe me bene atje. U riktheva ne Kosove me nje kenge qe i pershtatej ritmeve te sfilates dhe me nje veshje te re te stiluar nga Joni Peci. Ishte nje eksperience e bukur. Qe per Ledinen do te thote se edhe Tirana duket po kaq e gatshme sa Prishtina per te pritur entuziazmin shperthyes te saj. Ne festivale, koncerte, ose qofte me nje album te ri. Aq me teper qe ky rikthim i dyte duket se do ta mbaje me gjate se zakonisht bukuroshen e skenes ketu. Nuk ndjej ankth per pritjen qe do te me beje publiku, sepse e di qe kam punuar shume per kete album dhe se do te vi me nje tjeter pjekuri. Ankthi i vetem eshte ai qe shoqeron vendimin tim per te qendruar ketu ne Tirane. Por, me apo pa dyshimet e veta kjo duket koha e duhur per nje hap te tille. Sepse Tirana mbetet qyteti prej nga u ngjiz historia 10-vjecare e karrieres se Ledines ne art. Dhe tani, pas kaq vitesh, modelja e pasarelave londineze duhet te kthehet. Gjerat kane ndryshuar gjate ketyre viteve e bashke me to edhe une vete rrefehet Ledina. Tani jam me e rritur dhe kam kuptuar se ne jete nuk kane rendesi vetem suksesi dhe fama, por edhe ane te tjera si familja apo kenaqesia e te qenit nene. Me pak fjale te gjitha gjerat e tjera qe te bejne te ndihesh nje femer e plotesuar. Dhe endrra per te pasur nje strehe te qete familjare dhe nje njeri me te cilin te ndihet mire duket se eshte shoqeruesja e re e Ledines ne kete rikthim te saj ne Tirane. Pavaresisht se kengetarja e kerkuar ende nuk e ka prekur deri tani. Sepse princi i kalter i Ledines akoma nuk eshte shfaqur. Cka nuk e pengon gjithsesi ate te besoje se nje dite ylli i mbare do te ndrije edhe ketu. Padyshim, perderisa deri tani gjithcka ka ecur mbare. Ka pasur nje karriere te gjate dhe fame qe e ka kapercyer me kohe Shqiperine. Dhe ku i dihet, ky rikthim i saj ne Tirane mund te jete po aq i mbare sa vitet e shkuara te Ledines dhe albumi qe do ta sjelle serish ne skenat shqiptare.

DIVA!  :xhemla:

----------


## Asriana

Mua me pelqen shume kjo kengetare,kedon me shume pasion.Nder shume kenge te tjera te bukura te sajat do te vecoja kegen *''MBRETEROVA''* qe mua me pelqen shume :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

*Klipi i Ledina Çelos, kopje e Christina Aguileres* 

A mund të jenë të rastësishme ngjashmëritë thuajse identike, që ekzistojnë mes videoklipit të fundit të Ledina Çelos dhe videoklipit të Kristina Aguilerës? Edhe një sy joprofesionist në këtë drejtim është në gjendje të kuptojë që videoklipi i këngës Të ndiej të huaj është thuajse i njëjtë me videoklipin e këngës The voice within të Kristina Agilerës. Mund të duket e pabesueshme, se si është e mundur që një këngëtare me pretendime dhe profesioniste si Ledina të arrijë deri këtu. Por kur gjërat duken hapur dhe janë lehtësisht të krahasueshme, është e vështirë të mohohen. Një këngë e suksesshme, e kënduar me profesionalizëm dhe e vlerësuar me çmimin e dytë në festivalin Kënga magjike pak kohë më parë, Të ndiej të huaj shfaqet edhe me një videoklip. Një plan i afërt i këngëtares, e cila këndon e ulur në karrige. Më pas plani largohet, këngëtarja çohet nga karrigia ku qëndronte e ulur dhe nis të vrapojë midis disa rrugicash të ngushta. I njëjti sfond, të njëjtat imazhe e madje çuditërisht edhe të njëjtat lëvizje të dorës, si tek Ledina edhe Kristina. Por me një ndryshim: në momentin që ngre dorën, tek Ledina dalin pak mbathjet, ndërsa tek rebelja Kristinë ky element nuk shfaqet. Por nuk duhet shumë vëmendje për të kuptuar, që edhe fustani që Ledina ka veshur në klipin e saj është pothuajse identik me fustanin e Kristina Agilerës. I shkurtër, me rripa.

 Ecim më tej. Kristina e zbathur. Ledina po ashtu. Por megjithëse ka imituar krejtësisht videoklipin e Kristina Agilerës, këngëtarja shqiptare ka lënë dy elementë origjinalë: Kristina është me flokë të zeza, kurse Ledina bionde; e ndërsa videoklipi i këngëtares amerikane është punuar krejtësisht bardh e zi, Ledina dhe producentët e saj nuk kanë ngurruar të fusin disa ngjyra. Një tjetër ndryshim mes dy këngëtareve është koha. The voice within është prezantuar për publikun në janar të vitit 2006, kurse videoklipi i këngës Të ndiej të huaj shfaqet në fund të këtij viti. Kohë e mjaftueshme për ti marrë elementët në detaje. Dhe nëse të gjitha këto duken të dyshimta, atëherë fansat e Ledinës apo të Kristinës do ta kenë shumë të lehtë ta bëjnë vetë krahasimin duke kërkuar në internet nën titullin The voice within, ku mund të shohin on line videoklipin e ekzibicionistes Kristina Agilera, ndërkohë që në stacionet muzikore shqiptare kanë mundësi të shohin performancën e Ledinës.

----------


## Ermelita

pupu sa turp ! Pas gafes se Eurovisionit kur na e humbi finalen ,vetem kjo iu desh,kopjimi.
Megjithate kenga e saj " te ndje te huaj " eshte nje nga baladat me te bukura shqipe

----------


## MiLaNiStE

se kam nigju akoma kte kongen do e qisni icik lol

----------


## rrezarta

me heret nk kisha ndonje simpati te vecanete per lejdinen por pas kesaj balades se fundit verete po me pelqen shume .

 e sa i perket imitim te klipit sic thua  ti davius  une mendoj se me mire eshte te kopjohet nga ne amerike  se ne serbi sic bejne  disa kengetare tona .

----------


## Davius

_Do të niset menjëherë drejt Londrës, ndoshta pa arritur të dëgjojë gjithë opinionet për klipin e saj_ 

*Ledina Çelo: Lady in black, klipi provokues dhe 30-vjetori* 

E ndërsa ka zgjedhur një night club të mbushur me të rinj pikërisht mbrëmjen e Shën Valentinit, për të prezantuar videoklipin e saj, për të festuar 30-vjetorin Ledina Çelo ka preferuar një darkë tërësisht private me miqtë më të ngushtë. Një festë, që meritonte vëmëndjen e duhur, por që nuk duhej të tërhiqte shikimet kureshtare të mediave dhe gazetave. Të tillë e kishte konceptuar këngëtarja 30-vjetorin në një prej lokaleve të kryeqytetit, mbrëmjen e së enjtes. Në fakt data kur Ledina mbushi 30 vjeçe ishte 9 shkurti, por duke qenë se këngëtarja nuk ndodhej në Shqipëri atë ditë, vendosi që festën e ditëlindjes ta organizonte pak ditë më vonë, më 15 shkurt. 

E kthyer nga Londra vetëm për pak kohë, jo për të festuar Shën Valentinin, por për të prezantuar këngën e saj të re, që shumë prej dëgjuesve e cilësuan hot, edhe këtë radhë ditët e Ledinës në vendlindje do të jenë të shkurtra. Sërish ajo do të niset drejt Londrës, ku po qëndron gjatë, kohët e fundit. Duket se gjërat, që e motivojnë në Tiranë janë pak dhe ca më pak e motivon ajo, çka arti mund të ofrojë në Shqipëri. E ndonëse ka folur tashmë për një marrëdhënie, që ka marrë fund prej disa kohësh, Ledina Çelo nuk do të donte kurrsesi, që ky Shën Valentin të cilësohej i vetmuar. Për të, ai ishte plot me miq dhe kaq duhet të mjaftojë si përgjigje. 

Dhe në një natë tillë, plot me miq, por pa njeriun në krah të të cilit kishte qëndruar prej kohësh Ledina Çelo ka prezantuar këngën dhe klipin e saj më të ri. Një tekst intrigues, në sfond disa pasthirrma. E ndërsa në ekranin e Venue shfaqej klipi i nxehtë i Ledina Çelos, në skenën e këtij club-i, këngëtarja ofronte një hot performancë, që niste me zhveshjen e frakut anglez për të vazhduar më tej me vështrimet provokuese. Ledi in black me lëvizjet e saj, si gjithmonë ekstravagante dhe natyrën impulsive, ka ditur edhe një herë ti bëjë të tjerët të flasin për të, ndërsa në klipin e shumëpërfolur ka ditur ti nxjerrë në pah hiret femërore, që përshtaten me natyrën e këngës: thjesht provokuese. Sepse Ledina nuk është nga ato që qan. Ndonëse e kemi parë të performojë shumë mirë edhe në një baladë, duket se ky zhanër ishte thjesht një provë dhe ajo është e prirur drejt këngëve të gjalla, ritmike edhe kur ato vijnë pas një dashurie të humbur. Por pavarësisht kësaj performance të nxehtë, duket se në realitet Ledina Çelo nuk ka dashur të ndjellë askënd. 

Nuk ka dashur ti kujtojë dikujt se ajo është aty, e bukur, e gjallë dhe e zjarrtë. Nuk ka dashur të joshë e as të synojë, që përmes një kënge të fitojë një zemër të humbur. Dashurinë e humbur, në këtë Shën Valentin këngëtarja është përpjekur ta plotësojë me të tjera elementë. Miq, muzikë dhe në fund një festë e bukur për ditëlindje. Kaq mjafton për të treguar, që në jetën e Ledinës nuk ka trishtim, por sfida të tjera për tu përballur. Por cila është arsyeja që ajo, pikërisht në këtë moment vjen me një këngë dhe një klip të nxehtë? Një klip dhe një këngë e tillë vijnë pas një periudhe pjekurie dhe këtu nuk flas vetëm për pjekuri artistike, por edhe jetësore. Për gjithë atë pjekuri, që një femër mund të fitojë në jetë, shprehet Ledina e cila pranon, që gjithmonë është dalluar për natyrën impulsive dhe ekstravagante të daljes në skenë. Natyrisht edhe faktori kohë nuk mund të anashkalohet. 

Nëse dikur ishin skenat e festivaleve ku brenda një skenari dhe regjie të përcaktuar nga të tjerët këngëtari kishte mundësinë të shpaloste vlerat dhe aftësitë e performancës, tani në një moment tjetër janë videoklipet ato, që i lënë dorë të lirë aftësive interpretuese. Dhe nëse në këtë klip ka diçka që josh? Ky nuk ka qenë qëllim në vetvete -shprehet këngëtarja. Gjithmonë artisti ka diçka apo dikë, që e frymëzon. Nuk e mohoj që edhe për mua ka pasur një frymëzues. Sepse në momentin që ti je aty, je në performancë, për dikë mendon. Megjithatë Ledina nuk dëshiron të tregojë se cili është ai për të cilin ajo ka menduar, dhe as sa e ka ndihmuar ky frymëzim për të realizuar atë që synoi. Ajo pranon se dalja e kësaj kënge dhe e klipit shoqërues nuk kanë pasur si qëllim të joshin dikë. Kjo këngë është thjesht shprehje e një sentimenti, pohon këngëtarja. 

E ndonëse natyra e saj e lirë e bën që të mendojë se nuk ka bërë diçka të pazakontë dhe nuk paragjykon askënd në këtë aspekt Ledina Çelo pohon se pavarësisht se ajo vetë nuk i vë re këto gjëra, të tjerët edhe mund ta paragjykojnë artin e saj. Madje prindërit e mi janë të parët, pohon. Gjithsesi daljen e saj me një këngë dhe klip të cilësuar të nxehtë dhe jo të zakonshëm për realitetin shqiptar, Ledina Çelo nuk e konsideron si thyerje e një tabuje, por si diçka normale. Edhe jashtë një klip i tillë është krejtësisht normal. Vetëm në Shqipëri mund të konsiderohet tabu, shprehet ajo.

----------


## GJERMANE-KINGE

E KENI PARE VIDEON E FUNDIT?????????

SI IDIOTE KA DAL!

PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF MA SHPIF! :djall me brire:

----------


## -x-

> E KENI PARE VIDEON E FUNDIT?????????
> 
> SI IDIOTE KA DAL!
> 
> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF MA SHPIF!


nuk e di ne e ke pare nga afer por te me besoni se eshte ..........femer spektakel

----------


## Davius

> E KENI PARE VIDEON E FUNDIT?????????
> 
> SI IDIOTE KA DAL!
> 
> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF MA SHPIF!


*Deri ku arrin fantazia erotike e Ledina Çelos* 

Nuk dimë nëse ka qenë fantazia e Ledinës apo e regjisorëve të klipit të saj Fantasy, por për hir të së vërtetës duhet pranuar se është një realizim, që i lë shumë vend imagjinatës. Dhe jo imagjinatës së zakonshme, por një imagjinate të nxehtë erotike, që ndryshe mund të shprehet edhe si një sex appeal. Këngëtarja bukuroshe nuk ka nguruar të nxjerrë në pah shumë më tepër se zakonisht hiret e saj femërore, që falë veshjeve intime të zgjedhura me kujdes bëhen gjithmonë e më provokuese. 

Natyrisht lëvizjet joshëse, psherëtimat, pasthirrmat, që shoqërojnë këngën e gjithashtu akulli, që rrëshket në trupin e Ledinës nuk lënë të kuptohet gjë tjetër, veç një thirrjeje të qartë provokuese të një trupi të nxehtë. Në fakt ishte përfolur gjatë klipi i ri i Ledina Çelos, shumë kohë përpara se ai të shfaqej, e madje për prezantimin e tij, këngëtarja zgjodhi ambientet e pub Venue pikërisht mbrmëmjen e 14 shkurtit. Madje, edhe në performancën e saj për promovimin e kësaj kënge, Ledina u përpoq ti afrohej sadopak skenave të klipit. Por, duke qenë se shpesh ajo çfarë përshkruajmë është vërtet larg asaj, që mund të shohim realisht tashmë, që videoklipi i këngës Fantasy të Ledina Çelos është shfaqur në kanalet muzikore shqiptare mund të themi pa frikë, se ai është një realizim tërësisht hot. Natyrisht, edhe autori i tekstit është përpjekur të gjejë fjalët e duhura për të përcjellë sa më qartë këtë mesazh. Dhe besojmë se këtë fakt e kanë kuptuar shumë mirë edhe ata, që e shfaqin në ekranet e tyre, të cilët i kanë lënë hapësirë kësaj këngëtareje vetëm në orët e vona të mbrëmjes. Por, cila ka qenë arsyeja e vërtetë, që Ledina vendos të sjellë një këngë dhe një klip të tillë, vetëm pak kohë pas ndarjes nga i dashuri, një fakt që tashmë është bërë publik? Por duket se qëllimi i vërtetë i këngëtares nuk ka qenë aspak ti kujtojë ish-të dashurit, që ajo është ende e bukur, e madje as të përpiqet të bëjë ndonjë mashkull tjetër për vete. Një klip dhe një këngë e tillë vijnë pas një periudhe pjekurie dhe këtu nuk flas vetëm për pjekuri artistike, por edhe jetësore. Për gjithë atë pjekuri, që një femër mund të fitojë në jetë, është shprehur Ledina në lidhje me këtë realizim, jo të zakonshëm për ekranet tona.

----------


## Kapriçozja ELB

Vallaj spara i nigjoj shume kanget e ksaj... sidomos ajo kanga neser shkoj ishte nje disaster fare.. 

Vetem ajo kenga me pelqen nga kjo.. ajo qe e kendon me ate kosovarin.. ( se per momentin ia harrova emrin)..

DO marr krushq djemt e prishtines..

Lahuta o prej dukagjinit 

Nje shami o do ta marr prej shkodre ....

Ja dhe nje  foto e te dashures Ledine :

----------


## EDA-TR

Une e kam pare ne vere ne durres te tropicali ..........Jo vetem ledinen por ele bleckat ja pash ............looooooooooooool Se e kishte fustanin te teldukshem loooool

----------


## Davius

*Degjo Ledinen te renkojene frengjisht* 

Ledina mund te mos bej pjese ne listen e Albaniac-10kengetaret me seksi te vitit,por pasi pame video e sajte reKoke o koke!!! Kenga titullohet Po vij tek ty dhe eshte HOT HOT HOT!Te sjell ndermend Kylie Minogue,por nuk kam asnje kritike.

Nada,zero,ncuq!Veshjet,look_u,kenga,levizjetgjith  cka perfekte! Si videoja edhe kenga jane bashkohore dhe me vjen shume mire qe me ne fund Ledina ka gjetur vetveten.Cfare thua te kete ndryshuar? Hmmnuk e dime,por 100% po i ben mire kengetares, e cila po rikthehet fuqishem ne skenen muzikore shqiptare.Po vij tek ty eshte ndoshta videoja me seksi (pa kaluar ne banalitet) shqiptare.Ne kete kenge perfshihet edhe nje moment erotik i shoqeruar me renkime te Ledinesmmm good! 

_Albaniac.com_

----------


## AlbaneZ

Nje clip interesant nga Ledina dhe e pergezoj.

----------


## Davius

> Nje clip interesant nga Ledina dhe e pergezoj.


Mendon nje sekuence e mire pornografike nga Ledina, apo?

----------


## AlbaneZ

Jo Davius,nuk mendoj ashtu.Po te shohesh disa klipe nga kengetare te rinj jane shume me "pornografike" se klipi e Ledines por nuk i veme re sepse jane shtuar shume te tilla.Ndersa nje kengetare e njohur e skenes sapo ben nje klip "erotik" me shume do thoja direkt bie ne sy dhe shume thone waaaa e pate filnanen etj etj.

Perse nuk shikojne me mire daljen ne skene te disa kengetareve diletante dhe veshjeve ekstravagante dhe provokuese te tyre perpara publikut dhe nje jurie me moshte te thyer.Si do ndiheshin juria perpara nje veshjeje te tille provokuese ?!  

Po klipi i Bleoan Qerretit "Bom bom bom" eshte me pak pornografik se i Ledines ?! Nuk ma mer mendja  :buzeqeshje: 

Mendoj se klipi ishte i kohes dhe i bukur.

----------

